# Ziwi Peak?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just went online and researched this. Maybe I didn't research enough because I don't understand what it is. Is it some kind of new kibble?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw it today as a matter of fact in the store I go to and yes it is a kibble. I think they have a canned food also. I'll try to remember to look at it closer tomorrow on my way to the dog park.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It doesn't look like kibble though...Looks like jerky or something.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I cannot get past the price!
wowsers


----------



## flkiwi (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm feeding my dog Ziwipeak now as part of the rotation of different foods I give her. Its actually air-dried meat. Looks and feels like soft jerky. She absolutely loves it and I really like what the ingredients are and how short the list of ingredients is, if you know what I mean. It's a bit like feeding treats. Must say though that I may be slightly biased as I'm from NZ, but when I look at the different manufactured foods out there I really do believe this is one of the better ones.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> I cannot get past the price!
> wowsers


I couldn't believe it when I saw the price for an 11 lb. bag!!! LOL I'm still thinking about it now...!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

flkiwi said:


> I'm feeding my dog Ziwipeak now as part of the rotation of different foods I give her. Its actually air-dried meat. Looks and feels like soft jerky. She absolutely loves it and I really like what the ingredients are and how short the list of ingredients is, if you know what I mean. It's a bit like feeding treats. Must say though that I may be slightly biased as I'm from NZ, but when I look at the different manufactured foods out there I really do believe this is one of the better ones.


How much of Ziwi Peak do you feed your dog and how is she doing on it...? Do you feed Ziwi Peak alone, or mix in other foods...?


----------



## flkiwi (Feb 20, 2009)

She's about a 40lb Aussie Cattle Dog x. If I feed her that alone she gets about 6-8oz a day, depending on how nice I'm feeling at the time, and that is plenty. She is doing really well on it. She also gets Orijen or Evo, raw natures variety, raw meat from the butcher and bones, often a combination. I just reckon that if she is missing some vital supplement in one food then she'll hopefully get it in one of the others. My last dog died from sinus cancer and it was just so horrible and I still feel terrible because I fed her not so good food. I didn't know any different at the time because I beileved the vet and the advertising and was too ignorant to get off my butt and research exactly what I was forcing her to eat.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ziwi Peak is a good food, but honestly, for the price, it is just NOT justified. 
It is WHOLESALE $77.98 for an 11lb bag. 
It is RETAIL $105.27 for an 11lb bag. (35% markup from wholesale is average. Stores usually markup anywhere from 32-42% depending on the area and their shipping/ delivery costs) This is in Utah, anyway. 

I'm going to say that 11lbs of food lasts about... 6 weeks for my Corgi. (When he was on kibble) That's a pretty expensive diet. For about $15/month I feed him a diet of fresh ingredients, unprocessed. Even if raw isn't your thing, and you're convinced dogs need veggies, you can do a MUCH better homecooked diet, for less than a quarter of the cost.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow...that is not worth it...you would have to work a 2nd or 3rd job just to feed the dog LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Oh wow...that is not worth it...you would have to work a 2nd or 3rd job just to feed the dog LOL


Exactly. I won't even buy it and I pay wholesale. 
Good food, yes. 
Superior to home prepared diets? no
Worth the big bucks? Absolutely NOT


I think some people (not refering to anyone here) feel better about themselves when they spend more money on their pets. Like buying an insanely expensive food means they care more. Again, NOT directed at anyone here.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Maybe if I was rich, but I honestly cant justify spending that much money on dried meat.


----------



## flkiwi (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmmm....sniff, sob, I never thought that about it that way. I'm the first to admit I'm a moron about dog nutrition, but I, for one, don't think I buy that food because it makes me feel better about myself or whatever it was. Gosh, wish it was that easy :smile:
I was brought up on a farm with working dogs, so I'd normally be inclined to agree with you - but, I am trying to feed raw, honestly. Trouble is, the little so and so will not eat liver or kidneys, in any form, so, I give her the other foods to try and provide the supplements that she is missing. That will change once I grunt up and force that liver down her throat. Truly, I would love to buy cheap but good food for her but I can't find any. So I buy what I think has good nutrition and safe protein sources. It costs more, a lot more, I know, but until she bloody well eats those livers and stuff, I don't know what else to give her.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

flkiwi said:


> It costs more, a lot more, I know, but until she bloody well eats those livers and stuff, I don't know what else to give her.


NO processed food will come close to replacing the nutrients in the raw food. 

JUST DO IT :biggrin: It'll take 15 seconds and be done til the next week. And you'll sleep better knowing your pup is getting proper nutrition


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed ziwipeak on occassion while the dogs are on raw, it just gives them a little variety.
Of course it is expensive, but I don't have kids and I spend my money on my dogs..........


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

flkiwi said:


> I'm the first to admit I'm a moron about dog nutrition,


Don't be so hard on yourself, silly!:tongue: Clearly you're not a moron, you are feeding a WONDERFUL food.



flkiwi said:


> but I, for one, don't think I buy that food because it makes me feel better about myself or whatever it was. Gosh, wish it was that easy :smile:


I was hoping you wouldn't take it that way, I didn't direct it at you at all!! We sell ZiwiPeak here, and that's the vibe I get from MY customers who buy it. Not you, or anyone else on this forum. No, I believe everyone here genuinley loves their puppers!!



flkiwi said:


> Trouble is, the little so and so will not eat liver or kidneys, in any form, so, I give her the other foods to try and provide the supplements that she is missing. That will change once I grunt up and force that liver down her throat.


Hmm, I know there are some tricks to getting them to eat it, eve if you have to cook it a little, IMO it's better than none at all. I put a little tiny bit of garlic in with a raw egg to get Grissom to eat his eggs (even then it's hit or miss), maybe consider something like that?



flkiwi said:


> Truly, I would love to buy cheap but good food for her but I can't find any. :


You could still do a home prepared diet for a fraction of the cost. :biggrin:


----------

